# مقارنة بين الخرسانة الجاهزة و الخرسانة اليديوية ( ماديا )



## [email protected]™ (22 سبتمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
في البداية نبدأ بسعر المتر المكعب الواحد و ليكن محتوى أسمنت 350 كجم/م3 
بالخرسانة الجاهزة يتكلف المتر المكعب الواحد شامل الصب بالمضخة ( Pump) تقريبا 365 جنيها مصريا 
و بالخلاطات اليدوية تقريبا 330 جنيها مصريا.
نأتي لنقطة أخرى بعد إنتهاء الصب بالخلاطة اليدوية عليك حصر الهالك المتبقي من الركام و الرمل و الأسمنت و هاللك الماء أثناء الصب ( طبعا أثناء الصب لا يمكنك تنظيم نسب المكونات أبدا حتى إذا إجتهدت فالعامل القائم على الخلاطة لن يترك لك الفرصة ).
بالنسبة للخرسانة الجاهزة تأتي السيارات و المضخة و تتم الصبة و تذهب السيارات من حيث أتت و لا تجد أثر لها.
إذا كنت تبحث عن إجهادات معينه أو نسب مكونات معينة فلن تحصل عليها إلا عن طريق الخرسانة الجاهزة.
و يتم حساب زمن صب الخرسانة خصوصا إذا كان سقف بيت مثلا حجمة 100 م3 يتم صبها بالخلاطة اليدوية من الساعه 8 صباحا و حتى ال6 مساء, بينما بالخرسانة الجاهزة يتم صب السقف في ساعتين زمن إذا كان مكان الصب يبعد عن محطة الخلط بأقصى تقدير نصف ساعة زمن.
طبعا الفرق بين الخرسانة الجاهزة و الخرسانة اليدوية سوف يكون ما يقرب من 3500 جنيها مصريا و لكن سوف يغنيك عن الهاللك في الرمل و الركام المتبقي و عن هدر وقتك.
هذا للإفاده فقط و لكم جزيل الشكر
كل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## khaled_sh2007 (22 سبتمبر 2009)

لى سؤال فنى بعد كم عدد من الساعات اذا يقيت الخرسانة فى الخلاطة ترفض او بمعنى ادق اقصى بعد للخلاطة المركزية للخرسانة من الموقع يمكن ان تكون الخرسانة مقبولة او هل يتم وضع المياة من خزان السيارة فى الموقع
- سؤال اخر كيف استطيع ان اتحقق من كمية الخرسانة فى السيارة هل 6 او 8 متر مثلا حتى يمكن المحاسبة الفعلية


----------



## [email protected]™ (22 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا أخي الكريم على مرورك 
بالنسبة للزمن الإبتدائي لشك الخرسانة هو 3 ساعات على الأكثر مع مراعاه زمن وصول الخرسانة لموقع الصب و زمن صب الخرسانة أي مثلا إذا كنت تصب سقف تكون الصبة سريعة فلا تستغرق السيارة المحمله 10 م3 سوى 7 دقائق للتفريغ بعكس صب الأعمدة يمكن أن تظل سيارة محملة 10 م3 أن تفرغ لمدة 20 دقيقة إذا كانت الأعمدة صغيرة و متباعدة فيتطلب نقل المضخة مرة أو مرتين لإستكمال الصب و هكذا, و لكن يوجد إضافات معينة تطيل زمن شك الخرسانة لتوصلة إلى 5 ساعات على الأكثر.
بالنسبة لمعايرة كمية الخرسانة في السيارة الناقلة لها لايمكن حسابها بدقة من على السيارة لأن شكل السيارة ليس شكل هندسي صحيح يمكنك حساب مكعبة أو يمكن تقسيمة إلى أشكال و حساب مكعباتها و تجميعها, و لكن هناك طريقتين لمعرفة كمية الخرسانة الموردة لك: 
أولا: كل سيارة تخرج من محطة خلط الخرسانة يكون مرفق معها ( Print Out ) أو مفردات تحميلها من محطتها حيث يبين لك أن السيارة تم تحميلها على كم مرة مثلا 8 مرات ( باتشات ) أو 10 مرات ( باتشات ) و مفردات كل ( باتشة ) من رمل و ركام و ماء و أسمنت و إضافات تشغيلية.
ثانيا: تكعيبك للشدة الخشبية مع مراعاه حذف تكعيب حديد التسليح إن وجد و مع مراعاه أنه في حاله الصب بالمضخة يكون هناك نصف متر هالك نتيجة وجودة في مواسير المضخة, و إذا فرق رقم تكعيبك عن الرقم المرد لك فالمسموح به أقصى شي هو 2 م3 فقط لكل 50م3 صب إذا زاد الرقم عن هذا فهناك مشكلة في الخرسانة الموردة لك, طبعا من أين أتت ال 2 م3 فرق تأتي هذه النسبة من أن بعض الخلاطات التصميمية تعطي 1 م3 صحيح و أخرى تعطي 1.1 م3 و أخرى تعطي 0.99 م3 و هكذا فالخطأ وارد من الخلطة التصميمية و ليس من محطة الخرسانة.


لعلي قد أكون أفدتك بما تريد و الله المستعان


----------



## khaled_sh2007 (22 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا على الرد السريع و الحقيقة انا من المهندسين اللى عندى قناعة و ثقة شبة مطلقة فى الخرسانة الجاهزة و جودتها ...الخ و دائما اوصى باستخدامها و لكن ال 30-40 جنية الفرق دة اى مقاول بيعمل حسابهم و عايزهم فى ارباحة بغض النظر على الفروقات الاخرى يعنى 100 م مكعب فيهم 4000 جنية مثلا حتى لو وصلوا 3000 جنية بعض وجود هوالك تانية فهم جزء من ارباحة فى هذا البند المضمون الخ 
عموما انا سعيد بكتاباتك عن الخرسانة الجاهزة و لكن هناك برضة ملاحظة ان الشدة المستخدمة فى الخرسانة الجاهزة بتحتاج تقوية اكتر الخ ....عموما فى انتظار معلومات اكتر عن الخرسانة و ياريت تقول لنا 
اجهادات كسر الخرسانة بعد 28 يوم ممكن تصل كام من 300-400 او اكتر
و ما هى الاضافات فى حالة عمل حمام سباحة او خزان مياة و شكرا


----------



## عزام عبدالناصر (22 سبتمبر 2009)

الخرسانه الجاهزه وببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببس


----------



## [email protected]™ (23 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا أخ عزام لمرورك الكريم
و الأخ خالد أنا إن شاء الله في خدمتك في أي إستفسارات 
بالنسبة للإجهادات تكلمت عنها في موضوع أخر بشرح وافي و لكن إختصارا لسيادتك إجهادات الخرسانة تعتمد على عدة عوامل أولها محتوى الأسمنت للمتر المكعب الواحد, نوع الركام المستخدم , نسبة الماء في المتر المكعب و الإضافات المستخدمة.
مثلا: محتوى أسمنت 350 كجم/م3 , و بإستخدام ركام متدرج ( سن 1&2 ) , و رمل نسبة ملوحتة قليله , و نسبه الماء لا تتجاوز الـ 0.40 , و إضافات تشغيلية عالية الجودة : يمكننا أن نحصل على إجهاد 300 كجم/سم2
قيس على ذلك في بقية محتويات الأسمنت.
و بالنسبة للإضافات المستخدمة في خرسانات حمامات السباحة و خزانات المياة فهي إضافات مانعه لنفاذية الماء ( Type F ) مثل منتج شركة سيكا العالمية ( Plastocrete N ) و منتج شركة إميك لكيماويات البناء ( F 4000 ).
و يمكن الإستغناء عن هذه الإضافات بإستخدام أسمنت ( Type 2 ) وهو مقاوم للكبريتات و مانع لنفاذية الماء و يعطيك إجهادات عالية جدا للخرسانة.
أرجو أن أكون قد أفدتك يا أخي
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## إسلام علي (23 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً على المعلومات


----------



## [email protected]™ (23 سبتمبر 2009)

جزانا و إياك أخ إسلام


----------



## iaia2100 (23 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## [email protected]™ (23 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا لمرورك الكريم أخ iaia


----------



## مش لاقي (19 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير .


----------



## محمد توفيق مح (20 يناير 2010)

مشكورين على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## [email protected]™ (20 يناير 2010)

مش لاقي قال:


> جزاكم الله كل خير .


*جزانا الله و إياكي أخي*
*و يارب تلاقي اللي إنت بتدور عليه*​


----------



## [email protected]™ (20 يناير 2010)

محمد توفيق مح قال:


> مشكورين على المعلومات القيمة


العفو أخ محمد جزاك الله خير


----------



## mohammedkhairy (22 يناير 2010)

MaMq قال:


> شكرا أخي الكريم على مرورك
> بالنسبة للزمن الإبتدائي لشك الخرسانة هو 3 ساعات على الأكثر مع مراعاه زمن وصول الخرسانة لموقع الصب و زمن صب الخرسانة أي مثلا إذا كنت تصب سقف تكون الصبة سريعة فلا تستغرق السيارة المحمله 10 م3 سوى 7 دقائق للتفريغ بعكس صب الأعمدة يمكن أن تظل سيارة محملة 10 م3 أن تفرغ لمدة 20 دقيقة إذا كانت الأعمدة صغيرة و متباعدة فيتطلب نقل المضخة مرة أو مرتين لإستكمال الصب و هكذا, و لكن يوجد إضافات معينة تطيل زمن شك الخرسانة لتوصلة إلى 5 ساعات على الأكثر.
> بالنسبة لمعايرة كمية الخرسانة في السيارة الناقلة لها لايمكن حسابها بدقة من على السيارة لأن شكل السيارة ليس شكل هندسي صحيح يمكنك حساب مكعبة أو يمكن تقسيمة إلى أشكال و حساب مكعباتها و تجميعها, و لكن هناك طريقتين لمعرفة كمية الخرسانة الموردة لك:
> أولا: كل سيارة تخرج من محطة خلط الخرسانة يكون مرفق معها ( Print Out ) أو مفردات تحميلها من محطتها حيث يبين لك أن السيارة تم تحميلها على كم مرة مثلا 8 مرات ( باتشات ) أو 10 مرات ( باتشات ) و مفردات كل ( باتشة ) من رمل و ركام و ماء و أسمنت و إضافات تشغيلية.
> ...



*


أخى الكريم زمن الشك الابتدائى للخرسانة هو ساعتان وخمسة عشر دقيقة دقيقة تقريبا
وتعريف زمن الشك الابتدائى للخرسانة هو الزمن بين فترة إضافة الماء للاسمنت ووصول مقاومة الخرسانة للإختراق إلى 3.50 نيوتن /مم2 

ويمكنك الاطلاع على هذه المشاركة
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t169842.html*​


----------



## Mastermind_00 (22 يناير 2010)

موضوع جميل
بارك الله فيك


----------



## [email protected]™ (23 يناير 2010)

محمد محمود خيرى قال:


> *
> 
> 
> أخى الكريم زمن الشك الابتدائى للخرسانة هو ساعتان وخمسة عشر دقيقة دقيقة تقريبا
> ...


السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته
إضافة موفقة أخ محمد و لكن زمن شك الخرسانه الإبتدائي يعتمد أيضا على نوع الإضافات المستخدمه في الخلطة فهناك إضافات تشغيلية من نوع تايب جي تجعل زمن الشك الإبتدائي يصل إلى 5 ساعات و أنا أستخدم هذه الإضافات مع العلم أنها لا تؤثر على إجهاد الخرسانه بل تزيد من إجهاد الخرسانه
و جزاك الله خير


----------



## [email protected]™ (23 يناير 2010)

mastermind_00 قال:


> موضوع جميل
> بارك الله فيك


جزاك الله خير أخي و بارك الله فيك


----------



## م.محمد زاهر (29 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خير أخي و بارك الله فيك


----------



## civilium (29 يناير 2010)

بصراحة كان اول موضوع بجدب انتباه لانه كتير مهم
مشكووووووووووووووورا


----------



## tahragab (30 يناير 2010)

_الكلام ده كله جميل_
_بس لو عندك مثلا بتصب 5 م3 فى يوم واليوم التانى 20 م3 واليوم التالت 15 م3 مثلا_
_فى الحالات ده طبعاً الخرسانة اليدوية أفر_
_لكن مع الكميات الكبيرة والصب المتواصل طبعاً فكرة المقارنة مش نافعة_
_حنقارن ايه؟ لا إجهاد ولا وقت ولاالمحافظة على تجانس الحلطات بقدر الإمكان_
_اللى ممكن يتحقق تقريباً فى الجاهزة_


----------



## [email protected]™ (30 يناير 2010)

tahragab قال:


> _الكلام ده كله جميل_
> _بس لو عندك مثلا بتصب 5 م3 فى يوم واليوم التانى 20 م3 واليوم التالت 15 م3 مثلا_
> _فى الحالات ده طبعاً الخرسانة اليدوية أفر_
> _لكن مع الكميات الكبيرة والصب المتواصل طبعاً فكرة المقارنة مش نافعة_
> ...


السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته
كلامك إنت اللي زي الفل
جزاك الله خير و شكرا على المرور


----------



## [email protected]™ (30 يناير 2010)

ثلج الجحيم قال:


> جزاك الله خير أخي و بارك الله فيك


جزانا الله و إياكم و بارك الله فيك


----------



## [email protected]™ (30 يناير 2010)

civilium قال:


> بصراحة كان اول موضوع بجدب انتباه لانه كتير مهم
> مشكووووووووووووووورا


جزاك الله خير و أهلا بك و شرفت الموضوع


----------



## Medoo2007 (4 فبراير 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااا​


----------



## [email protected]™ (4 فبراير 2010)

medoo2007 قال:


> شكراااااااااااااااااااا​


جزاك الله خير نورت الموضوع


----------



## مؤيد قداره (4 فبراير 2010)

شكرا ع المعلومات


----------



## [email protected]™ (6 فبراير 2010)

مؤيد قداره قال:


> شكرا ع المعلومات


أهلا و سهلا بك أخ مؤيد و جزاك الله خير


----------



## خالدالشرقاوى (6 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا أخى العزيز وجعل الله لك هذه الافادة فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## [email protected]™ (6 فبراير 2010)

خالدالشرقاوى قال:


> شكرا جزيلا أخى العزيز وجعل الله لك هذه الافادة فى ميزان حسناتك


جزاك الله خير أخي و بارك الله فيك


----------



## ماجدان (6 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم

زمن الشك الإبتدائى للخرسانه هو تقريبا نفس زمن شك الأسمنت الإبتدائى ......... 45 دقيقه ويزيد قليلا نظرا لإختلاف مكونات الخرسانه عنه فى المونه الأسمنتيه 



MaMq قال:


> شكرا أخ عزام لمرورك الكريم
> و الأخ خالد أنا إن شاء الله في خدمتك في أي إستفسارات
> 
> و بالنسبة للإضافات المستخدمة في خرسانات حمامات السباحة و خزانات المياة فهي إضافات مانعه لنفاذية الماء ( Type F ) مثل منتج شركة سيكا العالمية ( Plastocrete N ) و منتج شركة إميك لكيماويات البناء ( F 4000 ).
> ...


 
لى تداخل هنا أيضا 
الأسمنت البورتلاندى المقاوم للكبريتات see water ........ هو أسمنت مقاوم لأملاح الكلوريدات والكبريتات 
ولا يكون عازل للمياه بأى صوره من الصور 

بل ومن الخبره الشخصيه خطأ قاتل أعتبار الأسمنت المقاوم للكبريتات عازل للمياه والإستغناء عن اعزل للأساسات بأى صوره من الصور


----------



## [email protected]™ (7 فبراير 2010)

سالدان قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> زمن الشك الإبتدائى للخرسانه هو تقريبا نفس زمن شك الأسمنت الإبتدائى ......... 45 دقيقه ويزيد قليلا نظرا لإختلاف مكونات الخرسانه عنه فى المونه الأسمنتيه
> 
> ...


و عليكم السلام و رحمه الله و بركاته
جزاك الله خير أخ سالدان على هذه المعلومات القيمه
و لكن لي تدخل 
ممكن يكون رأيك صحيح إذا إعتبرنا أن أسمنت السي واتر عازل للرطوبة فقط و لكن كثير من المهندسين يستخدمونه على أساس أنه عازل للماء
وجهات نظر !!!!!
​


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (19 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا ياهندسة
لكن بناءا على تجربة 
السرقة في مكعبات الخرسانة الجاهزة بتكون كبيرة جدا
وممكن تصل ل15% او تزيد وده حصل معايا في المنصورة - مصر
للآسف الشديد


----------



## [email protected]™ (20 فبراير 2010)

إبراهيم أسامة قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا ياهندسة
> لكن بناءا على تجربة
> السرقة في مكعبات الخرسانة الجاهزة بتكون كبيرة جدا
> وممكن تصل ل15% او تزيد وده حصل معايا في المنصورة - مصر
> للآسف الشديد


جزانا الله و إياكم 
بس يا أخي السرقة في مكعبات الخرسانة نادرة جدا و ده يرجع لسببين أول سبب ممكن تكون الخلطة التصميمية التي تستخدمها محطة الخرسانة لا تحقق متر مكعب ممكن تحقق 98. م3 أو أقل علشان كده لازم تطلب خلطة تصميمية من محطة الخرسانة و تراجع على البرنت أوت بتاع كل عربية هل الخلطة زي الخلطة و لا لأ 
السبب الثاني يمكن أن تكون قد تعديت ( الشرب ) مما يؤدي إلى زياده كمية الخرسانة


----------



## mohy_y2003 (20 أبريل 2010)

mamq قال:


> جزانا الله و إياكم
> بس يا أخي السرقة في مكعبات الخرسانة نادرة جدا و ده يرجع لسببين أول سبب ممكن تكون الخلطة التصميمية التي تستخدمها محطة الخرسانة لا تحقق متر مكعب ممكن تحقق 98. م3 أو أقل علشان كده لازم تطلب خلطة تصميمية من محطة الخرسانة و تراجع على البرنت أوت بتاع كل عربية هل الخلطة زي الخلطة و لا لأ
> السبب الثاني يمكن أن تكون قد تعديت ( الشرب ) مما يؤدي إلى زياده كمية الخرسانة


 
هو فعلياً المفروض مكعب الخرسانه المطلوب هندسياً من واقع الحصر الهندسي يجب ان يكون اكتر من الخرسانه التي يتم صبها لان الخلطه ممكن تنتج اكتر من 1.00 متر بالاضافه الي ان مكعبات الحديد الموجود في السقف او اللبشه تخصم من الخرسانه المصبوبه وكل ماكان الكعب الهندسي كبير كل ما كان الوفر ملحوظ 

وجزاك الله خيراً علي الموضوع الجميل ونسال الله ان ييسر لك امرك


----------



## [email protected]™ (20 أبريل 2010)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> هو فعلياً المفروض مكعب الخرسانه المطلوب هندسياً من واقع الحصر الهندسي يجب ان يكون اكتر من الخرسانه التي يتم صبها لان الخلطه ممكن تنتج اكتر من 1.00 متر بالاضافه الي ان مكعبات الحديد الموجود في السقف او اللبشه تخصم من الخرسانه المصبوبه وكل ماكان الكعب الهندسي كبير كل ما كان الوفر ملحوظ
> 
> وجزاك الله خيراً علي الموضوع الجميل ونسال الله ان ييسر لك امرك


فعلا كلامك صحيح أخ محيي بس والله إحنا عندنا مصيبة كبيرة أغلبية المهندسين حديثي التخرج ما بيعرفوش يكعبوا ( يضرب طول في عرض في إرتفاع ) مصيبة والله تلاقيه طالب 50م3 خرسانة و ياخد 75 م3 :10:
أو العكس طالب 50م3 و ياخد 40م3 بس :8:

جزاك الله خير و بارك الله فيك


----------



## ياسر يحيي النزلاوي (31 أكتوبر 2010)

سيدي الكريم ارجو من سيادتكم مراجعة ان اسمنت type 2 يقوم بعمل" مقلل النفاذية " كما ارجو من سيادتكم مراجعة لفظ مانع النفاذية لانة غير حقيقي فلا بد من استخدام لفظ مقلل النفاذية لان تلك الاضافات لاتقوم بمنع النفاذية ولكنها تقوم بتقليل النقاذية للخرسانة وتعتمد درجة التقليل علي نسبة اضافة مقلل النفاذية لان معظم موردي الخرسانة الجاهزة لا يقومون باستخدام مقلل النفاذية بصورة وحيدة في الخلطة بينما يستخدم معها مؤخر شك ايضا" كما ارجو من سيادتكم مراجعة كون مقلل النفاذية من type f وهذا لان شركات تصنيع الاضافات تضيف علية بعض مواد اللجنوا ليعمل كمؤخر شك ايضا" ولكنهم يدخلونة تحت تصنيف type f ويتجاهلون انة بة جزء من انواع اخري ولسادتكم وافر الاحترام


----------



## [email protected]™ (1 نوفمبر 2010)

ياسر يحيي النزلاوي قال:


> سيدي الكريم ارجو من سيادتكم مراجعة ان اسمنت type 2 يقوم بعمل" مقلل النفاذية " كما ارجو من سيادتكم مراجعة لفظ مانع النفاذية لانة غير حقيقي فلا بد من استخدام لفظ مقلل النفاذية لان تلك الاضافات لاتقوم بمنع النفاذية ولكنها تقوم بتقليل النقاذية للخرسانة وتعتمد درجة التقليل علي نسبة اضافة مقلل النفاذية لان معظم موردي الخرسانة الجاهزة لا يقومون باستخدام مقلل النفاذية بصورة وحيدة في الخلطة بينما يستخدم معها مؤخر شك ايضا" كما ارجو من سيادتكم مراجعة كون مقلل النفاذية من type f وهذا لان شركات تصنيع الاضافات تضيف علية بعض مواد اللجنوا ليعمل كمؤخر شك ايضا" ولكنهم يدخلونة تحت تصنيف type f ويتجاهلون انة بة جزء من انواع اخري ولسادتكم وافر الاحترام



*أخي مهندس ياسر " السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته "
والله أخي في البداية أسمنت type 2 يعمل مانع للنفاذية تماما و لكن بخلطة تصميمية خاصة جدا و في ظروف خاصة أيضا و بإضافة إضافات خاصة 
و على حسب الخرسانة المعتادة بالأسمنت type 2 يمكننا أن نطلق عليه أسمنت مقلل للنفاذية 
بالنسبة للإضافات نعم يمكن أن نطلق عليها مقلله للنفاذية و لكن هذه الإضافات Type A و ليست Type F لأن الـ Type F إضافات الإجهادات المبكرة و ملدنة أيضا .

أشكرك أخي على لفت النظر و بارك الله فيك
*​


----------



## ياسر يحيي النزلاوي (21 يناير 2011)

السؤال الحقيقي الذي اريد ان اعرفة هل يوجد اختبار معين او مواصفة معينة عن اختبار تقليل النفاذية في الخرسانة او مواصفة في حالة عمل خلطات الاجهاد المبكر تحدد منها عدد ايام فك الشدات للعناصر الانشائية حتي ولو كانت نسبة التقديم في ايام الفك هي نسبة مئوية من عدد الايام الناتج من معادلة الكود "2*البحر+2" مثلا" وشكرا" للافادة


----------



## مجاهد عمر (21 يناير 2011)

مشكورييييييييييييييييييييييين


----------



## [email protected]™ (22 يناير 2011)

ياسر يحيي النزلاوي قال:


> السؤال الحقيقي الذي اريد ان اعرفة هل يوجد اختبار معين او مواصفة معينة عن اختبار تقليل النفاذية في الخرسانة او مواصفة في حالة عمل خلطات الاجهاد المبكر تحدد منها عدد ايام فك الشدات للعناصر الانشائية حتي ولو كانت نسبة التقديم في ايام الفك هي نسبة مئوية من عدد الايام الناتج من معادلة الكود "2*البحر+2" مثلا" وشكرا" للافادة



نعم أخي يمكن قياس معامل نفاذية الخرسانة معمليا عن طريق استخدام قانون دراسي للسيران 
​Q=AK(H/t)h​حيث A مساحة مقطع العينة و K معامل نفاذية الخرسانة و H ارتفاع الماء ( ضغط السائل ) و t سمك العينة
و يتم الإختبار عن طريق تعريض بلاطة بسمك صغير t من الخرسانة لضاغط ماء على سطح السائل ثم يتم تجميع الماء المار 
​


----------



## [email protected]™ (22 يناير 2011)

مجاهد عمر قال:


> مشكورييييييييييييييييييييييين



نورت الموضوع 
جزاك الله خير و بارك الله فيك
​


----------



## ياسر يحيي النزلاوي (5 فبراير 2011)

اشكرك علي الافادة وارجو من سيادتكم ارسال او تفصيل شرح طريقة الاختبار ان امكن وجزاكم اللة خير الجزاء


----------



## [email protected]™ (8 فبراير 2011)

ياسر يحيي النزلاوي قال:


> اشكرك علي الافادة وارجو من سيادتكم ارسال او تفصيل شرح طريقة الاختبار ان امكن وجزاكم اللة خير الجزاء


جزاك الله خير و بارك الله فيك
إن شاء الله خير أوفرلك الشرح
​


----------



## mahodi (18 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ممكن تقرير عن النفاذية في الخرسانة


----------



## arch_hamada (19 أبريل 2011)

*جزاكم الله عنا كل خير*


----------



## محمد حارس (19 أبريل 2011)

شكرا جزيلا يا اخي


----------



## [email protected]™ (28 أبريل 2011)

*جزانا الله و إياكم و بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## mansr (20 مايو 2011)

نفهم أيييه من الشك الابتدائي والنهائي...!!! ( الفائده العمليه وليس التعريف )
هل يعني الشك الابتدائي ممكن ان ننقل ونشكل الخرسانه خلال فترة زمن الشك الابتدائي ...؟
وهل يعني زمن الشك النهائي بداية معالجة للخرسانه ( Curing )...؟؟؟*
نرجو المناقشه ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## حسام الخطيب (20 مايو 2011)

الخرسانة الجاهزة فى مصر سعرها 380 جنية لاجهاد 275 والضخ بالبمب سعر المتر 22 جنية انا لسا صابب الاسبوع دة بالاسعار دى .......................
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Coronado-Elsokhna-upto-date/181891331857288


----------



## المهندس الأَشهَب (23 مايو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا يا اخوان على المعلومات جزاكم الله خير


----------



## [email protected]™ (30 مايو 2011)

حسام الخطيب قال:


> الخرسانة الجاهزة فى مصر سعرها 380 جنية لاجهاد 275 والضخ بالبمب سعر المتر 22 جنية انا لسا صابب الاسبوع دة بالاسعار دى .......................
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/coronado-elsokhna-upto-date/181891331857288


إنت حضرتك شغال فين؟
عموما أنا عندي الأسعار لإجهاد الـ 275 بـ 352 جنية للمتر المكعب و المضخة بـ 22 جنية للمتر طبعا الأسعار دي في برج العرب في الأسكندرية
​


المهندس الأَشهَب قال:


> شكرا جزيلا يا اخوان على المعلومات جزاكم الله خير



جزاك الله خير وبارك الله فيك 
​


----------



## [email protected]™ (30 مايو 2011)

mansr قال:


> نفهم أيييه من الشك الابتدائي والنهائي...!!! ( الفائده العمليه وليس التعريف )
> هل يعني الشك الابتدائي ممكن ان ننقل ونشكل الخرسانه خلال فترة زمن الشك الابتدائي ...؟
> وهل يعني زمن الشك النهائي بداية معالجة للخرسانه ( curing )...؟؟؟*
> نرجو المناقشه ولكم جزيل الشكر



بالنسبة لزمن الشك الإبتدائي نستفيد منه عندما تكون تصب حوائط أو أعمدة و يكون الصب على مراحل فإن الفرق بين كل مرحله و أخرى هو زمن الشك الإبتدائي و ده علشان الشده ما تضربش أو يحصل مشكله فيها
و بالنسبة لزمن الشك النهائي و هو 24 ساعة يبدأ بعدها معالجة الخرسانة مرتين في اليوم لمدة من 7 إلى 10 أيام 
و بالنسبة لنقل الخرسانة أو تشكيلها لا يمكن ( عمليا ) نقل أو تشكيل الخرسانة التي تم صبها 
​


----------



## عمرالسيدعثمان (14 أغسطس 2011)

انا عمر معي كليه علوم جيولوجيا من سكان القاهره......عملت بمصانع الخرسانه الجاهزه في المملكه العربيه السعوديه لمده 4 سنين كمسئول عن جوده الخرسانه قبل الانتاج وبعد الانتاج ونظرا لخبرتي في الخرسانه عملت كمندوب دعايه للخرسانه ............ارجو ان اجد وظيفه في مصانع الخرسانه الجاهزه في جمهوريه مصر العربيه


----------



## عمرالسيدعثمان (14 أغسطس 2011)

_ولكم جزيل الشكر_


----------



## عمرالسيدعثمان (14 أغسطس 2011)

البريد الالكتروني[email protected] رقم التلفون0148871150


----------



## esraa_yousri (27 سبتمبر 2011)

لو سمحتم انا عايزه اعرف اما اجى اطلب كميه من الخرسانه الجاهزه 
اطلب و انا فى اعتبارى نسبه هالك قد ايه ؟؟؟

يعنى انا عايزه 200 متر مكعب خرسانه جاهزه اطلب200 بالظبط و لا اطلب كام ؟؟؟


----------



## amr awad (27 سبتمبر 2011)

[email protected]™ قال:


> شكرا أخي الكريم على مرورك
> بالنسبة للزمن الإبتدائي لشك الخرسانة هو 3 ساعات على الأكثر مع مراعاه زمن وصول الخرسانة لموقع الصب و زمن صب الخرسانة أي مثلا إذا كنت تصب سقف تكون الصبة سريعة فلا تستغرق السيارة المحمله 10 م3 سوى 7 دقائق للتفريغ بعكس صب الأعمدة يمكن أن تظل سيارة محملة 10 م3 أن تفرغ لمدة 20 دقيقة إذا كانت الأعمدة صغيرة و متباعدة فيتطلب نقل المضخة مرة أو مرتين لإستكمال الصب و هكذا, و لكن يوجد إضافات معينة تطيل زمن شك الخرسانة لتوصلة إلى 5 ساعات على الأكثر.
> بالنسبة لمعايرة كمية الخرسانة في السيارة الناقلة لها لايمكن حسابها بدقة من على السيارة لأن شكل السيارة ليس شكل هندسي صحيح يمكنك حساب مكعبة أو يمكن تقسيمة إلى أشكال و حساب مكعباتها و تجميعها, و لكن هناك طريقتين لمعرفة كمية الخرسانة الموردة لك:
> أولا: كل سيارة تخرج من محطة خلط الخرسانة يكون مرفق معها ( print out ) أو مفردات تحميلها من محطتها حيث يبين لك أن السيارة تم تحميلها على كم مرة مثلا 8 مرات ( باتشات ) أو 10 مرات ( باتشات ) و مفردات كل ( باتشة ) من رمل و ركام و ماء و أسمنت و إضافات تشغيلية.
> ...




مشكور اخى على هذا الرد
ولكن كيف يمكن حساب الهالك عند شراء الخرسانة الجاهزة
يعنى لو انا محتاج 50 م3 اطلب من الشركة كام متر3


----------



## hamadahfz (4 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## amm70 (19 نوفمبر 2014)

سؤال عن التكلفة المضافه للخرسانة الجاهزه (اقصد تكلفة العمالة اللازمه للصب)...في حدود كام وماهي تكلفة الخرسانة الجاهزه تقريبا في 2014 وشكرا


----------

